# 120 Rubik's Cubes at Physics Camp



## shelley (Jul 31, 2009)

So Lucas and I are currently working as counselors for Stanford's EPGY summer camp. We have promotional cubes with the EPGY logo that we're distributing to the students, and we're indoctrinating them to the ways of the cube and basically turning it into cube camp.

One of my fellow counselors was interested in making cube art, so I got a hold of about 120 cubes one day. We made it into an evening activity for the students, and the results are posted on his blog: http://arcsecond.wordpress.com/2009/07/30/120-rubiks-cubes-at-physics-camp/

After we put the kids to bed he also helped me make my self portrait in cubes: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/564753/pictures/shelley_cube.jpg


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 31, 2009)

Interesting, why didn't you have the kids help you?


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2009)

What are those thingies sticking out the top of that Atomic Bomb book?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2009)

Very original cube art. Never seen that before. Where you blushing on that 

@Blah: I don't see things sticking out the top


----------



## meichenl (Aug 27, 2009)

A couple people followed the links to my blog, and so I followed their referral links back to this thread. Although I appreciate the publicity, Shelley, to set the record straight, you didn't get hold of the 120 cubes; I did. I had to track them down at great length all across the area, searching for the mythical box of cubes that everyone knew about, and had heard was "around somewhere." When I finally found it, it was closely guarded by a suspicious, fierce, domineering camp counselor with feline claws and a disposition to match. I somehow evaded her to return with the cubes, and this is the credit I get?


----------



## shelley (Aug 27, 2009)

Right, I forgot. I only retrieved the first box of cubes, which was not used for cube art.


----------

